# Sony Vaio pcv-rs720g No drivers..



## The G (Oct 6, 2007)

Well i put new OS on my pc and well the Sony web doesnt have all the drivers my USB's dont work my vido card is not installed and i dont have sound can someone please help me out and find this stuff for me i've waisted over 3 days looking i cant find....

System info

Windows Xp SP 1
Sony Vaio PCV-RS720G


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi The G,
First install the Intel 915 chipset driver off this link:
http://esupport.sony.com/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=PCVRS720G
Repost the remaining errors after you install the chipset.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

